# Seagate brings out 6TB HDD



## SeriesN (Apr 7, 2014)

> Seagate sub LaCie has pre-announced a 6TB near line disk drive from its parent and it doesn't appear to use the slow write shingled magnetic recording technology.
> 
> LaCie's news came out with the NAB event in Las Vegas, which opened on Friday. There are details of the drive on Seagate's website, although the drive has not been announced and is not yet available.
> 
> ...


More here. http://www.theregister.co.uk/2014/04/07/seagates_six_bytes_of_terror/

Thoughts? Criticism? Pros of getting bigger storage comparing to smaller storage and cons?


----------



## MannDude (Apr 7, 2014)

Pros:


Larger storage pools.
Yo mane by disk is bigger than your disk
Cons:


Price will probably be high
Oh no! My drive failed. There goes 6TB of data.

I'm sure someone else can provide a much better pros/cons list than myself.


----------



## jarland (Apr 7, 2014)

Pop a couple of those in RAID1 and sounds like a nice backup/media server. Count me in!


----------



## HalfEatenPie (Apr 7, 2014)

Wouldn't IO be the limiting factor/bottleneck now?


----------



## SeriesN (Apr 7, 2014)

HalfEatenPie said:


> Wouldn't IO be the limiting factor/bottleneck now?


correct.


----------



## HalfEatenPie (Apr 7, 2014)

SeriesN said:


> correct.


I see


----------



## texteditor (Apr 7, 2014)

6TB of data on a hard drive made by Seagate? Sounds like a plan


----------



## willie (Apr 8, 2014)

Already at newegg at $300:

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16822178520

Seems nice for small dedi or colo servers with a limited number of drive slots, among other things.  Although, the newegg one says "desktop" which I think is Seagate terminology for "low duty cycle, do not use in servers".


----------



## eva2000 (Apr 8, 2014)

not a bad price considering the 6GB Hitachi UltraStar is AUD$999 in OZ http://www.pccasegear.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=210_344&products_id=26780 heh


----------



## EtherVM (Apr 8, 2014)

I'm in for 4 of them for Raid 10 to see how it goes. I will come complain if it fails =)


----------



## drmike (Apr 8, 2014)

Yeah mighty big data loss.

Hoping Seagate has upped the quality control.

Total shit that they are giving a mere 1 year warranty on the Newegg model above.   I won't be buying until they stand behind products for at least several years of warranty.


----------



## DomainBop (Apr 8, 2014)

> Seagate brings out 6TB HDD


Somewhere in a drawer I still have the "giant" (at the time) 60MB Seagate ST-277 I bought in 1989.


----------



## EricGregory (Apr 9, 2014)

That's a lot of data and a whole lot of fail when it goes wrong.


----------



## notFound (Apr 9, 2014)

willie said:


> Already at newegg at $300:
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16822178520
> 
> Seems nice for small dedi or colo servers with a limited number of drive slots, among other things.  Although, the newegg one says "desktop" which I think is Seagate terminology for "low duty cycle, do not use in servers".


OMG just noticed Newegg launched in the UK! Woot.


----------



## MannDude (Apr 9, 2014)

notFound said:


> OMG just noticed Newegg launched in the UK! Woot.


Also a distribution center near me... fast shipping! But now I have to pay local sales tax


----------



## Magiobiwan (Apr 11, 2014)

RAID 10 it, with 3 disks per RAID 1 mirror set. With 6TB of data to have to recover, the chances of a URE in the mirror pair go up DRASTICALLY, and that would so not be good. That or RAID 16. (RAID 6 made up of RAID 1 mirrors). Yay Redundancy!


----------



## MartinD (Apr 11, 2014)

DomainBop said:


> Somewhere in a drawer I still have the "giant" (at the time) 60MB Seagate ST-277 I bought in 1989.


Hmm, is it the size of a small shoe box and weighs the same as a small car? If so, got one of them too.


----------

